# Things That Make You Say @#$%!



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

We've had out Outback a little over a year so I thought I'd share some of our miscues and maybe help someone else out.

Number 1. One of our first trips out I didnt like where I placed the TT. I was going to move it back a little. I did remember to raise the stabalizers but not all the way cuz I was lazy. There was a parking block at the back of our pad which bent one of the stabalizers a little. Just tweaked it, still usable.

Number 2. After setting up we were ready to open the slides but the living room slide was too close to the power pole. The pole was only 3 feet high and we only needed about 5-6 more inches but it bent the pole over and creased the skirt on the TT.

Number 3 cost me a little money. I forgot to open the hot water bypass on our first trip this year and burned up the hot water element. $15 for the part and $50 labor. No too bad.

Number 4 cost me some pride, dignity, and a pair of tennis shoes. When you get done emptying and flushing your tanks be sure to CLOSE the valves! Otherwise when you go to dump next time you will be sorry when you remove the cap! (which BTW has a pretty good seal!)









Yeah, that really did happen to me...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ahh, yes, learing by trial and error. My bigest with the OB was when I discovered how far the rear end swings out when pulling away from a gas pump....









I missed the pump, but caught the concrete barrier. Worst part was not the damage, but the 1/2 hour it took to get out of the station with everyone watching what was going on...


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Second trip out with our Outback, I forgot to chock the trailer before unhooking it. It rolled forward and and the tongue got hung up on the receiver. Kind of wedged between the between the ball and the equalizer portion of shank that sticks up. It took some creative leverage to get it free. As they say, experience is the best teacher and nothing like that has happened since.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Pulling out the rear bed *before* putting the rails on.

Mark


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We stopped at a rest area for some lunch, it was raining, and we ate in the Outback...while pulling out to get back on the highway, I looked in my mirror and noticed I had left the steps out....


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

while getting off the roof recently, I used the acrylic vent cover as leverage...only to find that it can hold the weight of about a fly and that's pretty much it. Not an expensive $^*&# moment, but a $^*&# moment none-the-less.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

rdvholtwood said:


> We stopped at a rest area for some lunch, it was raining, *and we ate the Outback*...while pulling out to get back on the highway, I looked in my mirror and noticed I had left the steps out....


Sounds tasty!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

rsm7 said:


> We stopped at a rest area for some lunch, it was raining, *and we ate the Outback*...while pulling out to get back on the highway, I looked in my mirror and noticed I had left the steps out....


Sounds tasty!








[/quote]

OoOpS....meant *we ate in the Outback...







.......I need some new glasses


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

rsm7 said:


> We've had out Outback a little over a year so I thought I'd share some of our miscues and maybe help someone else out.
> 
> Number 1. One of our first trips out I didnt like where I placed the TT. I was going to move it back a little. I did remember to raise the stabalizers but not all the way cuz I was lazy. There was a parking block at the back of our pad which bent one of the stabalizers a little. Just tweaked it, still usable.
> 
> ...


......I didn't have it as bad, but, I went to pull the black tank handle and must have pulled to hard on the handle and it snapped off!......


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

"We've had out Outback a little over a year so I thought I'd share some of our miscues and maybe help someone else out.

Number 2. After setting up we were ready to open the slides but the living room slide was too close to the power pole. The pole was only 3 feet high and we only needed about 5-6 more inches but it bent the pole over and creased the skirt on the TT."

Saw a guy do that @ Clay's park about a month ago. Was that you next to us? Nice crease in his skirt too!

My 4th time hooking up ours, I forgot the stabilizers were down and trenched the driveway for 30'. Lucky I have a gravel drive. Good news is I now have scissor jacks!








crunchman


----------



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

Just got our new camper last Thursday afternoon. By noon on Friday I had our first Boo Boo. Don't open the front side access door all the way on the 250RS. It will break the side marker lense. A little super glue and it was good as new. Still had to tell the dh what I had done.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

NO mistakes for me the first year...... but I am very control freak perfectionist type person









And yet the 2nd year is when I had problems go figure! First time i had full hookup I wanted to try the cable tv! After much fighting with the misses, telling her I just wanted to try it and see it work. I proceeded to hook up to the sat connection and not the cable one in the back. Took me a half an hour to figure I had the wrong one - after trying to figure out why the cable tv isn't working. Also put up the front supports (5th wheel) and just kept going and going and bam - bent the spring pin which later led to it breaking off.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Done number 4! That seal at the cap is incredible because when I opened it I thought I was gonna drown... Nothing like a quick check to see if anyone was watching!










One thing about this..... You only do this once!


----------



## brian j (Nov 24, 2009)

lol... i like this thread and since i've owned my outback < 1 year i got a lots to share.

1. unhitched the 5th wheel not once but twice with the tail gate still up. joonbee almost witnessed me do it a third time at twin streams memorial day weekend but luckily he yelled just in time.

2. didn't realize how far the back swings out when turning and while at a trailer repair place getting the outback inspected i clipped the edge of a bobcat pulling out. fortuately that was easily fixable when i got home, but those guys looked at me like i was an IDIOT.

3. pulled into the wrong spot late one night and didn't realize it until i was all unhitched and hooked up. i got the slide out in and the stablerizes up but didn't remember to unhook the power cable until i was at the new site.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well* I* haven't done anything really BUT my DW (we'll call it a first and last time evolution) ran over a concrete achored sign while pivoting the camper way too much while trying to line up on a pull through site..... Don't ask! I was not able to attend this camping weekend because of work but convinced my wife she could do it. I was wrong....

Result: Bent Blue OX hitch head (Repair Tech was blown away never seen one bent like that), and a ripped and dented driverside skirt forward of and on the slide area of the 31RQS. One heavily tweaked campground sign, cost to repair the damage? In excess of $3K. It's good to have insurance!

I will say the repair was so good I wish they would have done the other side!

Eric


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Forgot to disconnect the chains from the TV. My step dad was inside helping set up. I scared the $#[email protected] out of him. Also bent the bolts on the TT. That was on our first trip with our first camper. More recently, pulling out of my driveway, I nicked our basketball net with the back of the OB. No dent, but a small orange streak from the rim.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

I didn't realize that air in the water line after first hooking up to my site water could sent water shooting out in a circular pattern from the toilet all around the bathroom. At least it was an easy clean up.


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

Bob in Virginia said:


> I didn't realize that air in the water line after first hooking up to my site water could sent water shooting out in a circular pattern from the toilet all around the bathroom. At least it was an easy clean up.


I did this one a couple times lol


----------

